# DIY Projector Light Source Needed!!



## sinn3r (Jan 15, 2012)

I dont think there are much people here into the diy projector thing but as far as i know, you guys are pro's with lights..
I want a light source approx 6500k~7000k color temp, 250W~300W..
I found one guy over at Philipines @hertzblaster , recommended me a Short Arc 250W but i cant seem to get a hold of it locally..
The metal halide and Short arc's are a bit expensive for me and they use a ballast and ignitor thats a whole thing as it is..
I would like something similar lumen output and simple, possibly without a ballast and ignitor .. if there is some suggestion !! i would appreciate it!!
Thanks!


----------



## jspeybro (Jan 16, 2012)

I think lumenlab has been testing the luxim light sources (light emitting plasma) for a while which meet your requirements regarding light output, although I don't know about the color temperature. unfortunately these units are a bit bulky (not the emitter, the other required parts) and also rather expensive (depends against what you compare it offcourse). 
I've seen it somewhere in an online shop for DIY projector parts, but google is letting me down at the moment.

other than that, perhaps you can use some of the bridgelux LEDs (up to 100W iirc) These are compact but require decent heatsinking and/or forced cooling.


----------



## recycledelectrons (Nov 5, 2012)

What do you mean by 250W-300W?

Do you want it to consume that much power?

Do you want it to put out the equivalent of a 100% efficient LED that would consude 250~300W?

Do you want it to burn off 250~300W of heat, and put out an irrelevant amount of light?

Do you want it to put out as many lumens as a 250~300W halogen bulb?


----------

